# Quappen in Schweden



## anguilla (2. Dezember 2002)

mich würde interessieren, ob schon jemand so positiv verrückt war und im Winter die fetten schwedischen Quappen unterm Eis beangelt hat. Man liest ja immer wieder davon und ehrlich gesagt, würde ich dies ausprobieren. Es muß ja nicht unbedingt im tiefsten Winter sein, in den Flüssen gibt es auch sehr ordentliche FIsche!


----------



## Borgon (2. Dezember 2002)

Oh ja,daran hätt ich auch mal Interesse. :m Ich glaub irgendwann werd ich das auch mal machen.Versteh ich garnicht,wieso die Leute,die nach Norwegen fahren wenn´s noch kalt ist nicht mal auf Quappe in den Flüssen gehen.Für die Norgis sind die doch ne richtige Plage weil die soviel Brut wegfressen ;+


----------



## havkat (2. Dezember 2002)

Moin anguilla!

Ich noch nich. Aber mein schwedischer Jagdkumpel fängt jeden Winter dicke Quappen unterm Eis. Beköderter Zocker (Maden, Fischstückchen).
Ist aber hartes Brot. Kann schweinekalt werden, besonders bei Wind!


----------



## Basti 88 (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

Hat keiner Lust mal nach Schweden zu fahren und einige Monsterquappen zu fangen?

Habe schon von Quappen bis 8,1/2 Kg:k  gehört, da muss man doch einfach mal hin.


----------



## norgepeitscher (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

da kriegt man irgendwie sofort lust drauf,oder???


----------



## Schwedenulli (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

N´Abend Jungs!

Versucht`s doch mal im Åsnen.
Ist nicht weit zu fahren ( 210 Km ab Öresundbrücke! ).
Der See war vor 2 Jahren über mehrere Wochen 47 cm dick zugefroren.
Da aber oft die Sonne lacht,der Frost "trocken" ist, empfindet man es nicht als kalt!
Mein Kumpel Christer ( Inhaber der Åsnen Rökeriet ) holt regelmässig recht grosse Quappen ( schwedisch: Lake )`raus.
Es gibt sie also!
"Nebenfänge" sind immer wieder Barsch und Hecht!

Auch in der Ronneby hatte ich bereits öfter welche in der Reuse!

Winterfeste Ferienhäuser gibt`s übrigens bei uns!

Hej då, vi ses! |wavey: 
Ulli


----------



## nordman (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

schweden? versucht mal flussfischerei wie an der oder im klarälven, der fliesst von norden her in den vänern. superrevier. ich kenne an skandinavischen quappengewässern nur die glomma in norwegen. am bingsfossen hab ich schon fische bis 78cm selbst gefangen.


----------



## Basti 88 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

Entspricht es der Realität das Quappen in Norwegen und Schweden als Plage bezeichnet werden weil sie viel Laich und Brutfisch fressen???


----------



## nordman (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

nein, das ist quatsch. zum einen hat die quappe in skandinavien, besonders in finnland ein hoeheres ansehen, als bei uns. zum anderen ist dort auch bekannt, dass die quappe gar kein so grosser laichraeuber ist, im gegensatz zum aal.


----------



## Basti 88 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

Danke Nordman #6   

Jetzt bin ich wieder schlauer.

Ich würde gern noch mehr von Dir über die Schwedenquappe erfahren.



Die Quappen fängt man doch nicht nur in Flüssen sondern wie bereits berichtet in Seen.

Frage: Sind das geschlossene Seen?

        Existiert in den Seen Unterströmung um eventuell mit  

        dem Köder eine Duftspur zu hinterlassen?

        Und wie angelt man diese Fische von Eis aus mit Pose oder mit 

        Grundblei?

        Unterscheiden sich die Schwedenquappen in ihrer Fressgewohnheit mit 

        den in Deutschland lebenden Quappen?



Würde mich sehr über deine antworten freuen.

Gruß Basti.


----------



## nordman (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

boah, wat ne latte an fragen. als antwort koennte ich dir ein buch schreiben.

die quappen gibt es in geschlossenen seen sowie in seen die durchstoemt sind und in denen sie zum laichen in die einmuendenden fluesse ziehen, sowie in der ausgesuessten ostsee und in den einmuendenden fluessen.

grundsaetzlich muss man unterscheiden zwischen der angelei auf quappen waehrend des laichzuges und der laichzeit und dem angeln auf quappen ausserhalb der laichzeit.

der vorteil zur laichzeit ist, dass sich unheimlich viele fische aus einem teilweise riesigen gebiet auf engstem raum konzentrieren, waehrend die fische im rest des jahres verstreut ueber das ganze gewaessersystem leben. die fressgewohnheiten der skandinavischen quappen unterscheidet sich nicht gravierend von denen der deutschen quappen. als unterschied habe ich jedoch feststellen koennen, dass in der norwegischen glomma fast alle quappen ueber 60 cm (und das sind verdammt viele!!!) kleine artgenossen im magen hatten. sie stehen auch unheimlich auf neunaugen und muehlkoppen.

es gibt 2 hauptangeltechniken: bei eisfreien fluessen wird das grundangeln genau wie an der oder praktiziert. dazu kommt das vertikalangeln vom eis oder vom boot aus, wobei bekoederte pilker zum einsatz kommen. das vertikalfischen ist dabei um ein vielfaches erfolgreicher.

die besten gewaesser sind meiner meinung nach fluesse, in die die quappen zum laichen aufsteigen, wie zum beispiel die glomma in norwegen, in die die fische aus dem oeyerensee aufsteigen. hervorragend sollen nordschwedische fluesse sein, in die die fische aus der ostsee aufsteigen.

ich hoffe, das hilft dir ein bisschen weiter...


----------



## Gädda fiskare (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

Moin Moin,

in Deutschland habe ich noch keine Quappe gefangen, habe aber die "Superfänge" in den Angelzeitschriften belächelt, nachdem ich seit einigen Jahren regelmäßig im März an den Klarälv und den Höljesjön fahre. Dort sind Quappen von 80+ an der Tagesordnung. Die Einheimischen haben eine auf den ersten Blick aussichtslose Angeltechnik. Als mich mein Freund Urban zum Quappenangeln mit mahm und mir eine Montage zusammenbaute, glaubte ich zuerst, er hat am Abend vorher die ganze Flasche Whiskey, die ich Ihm mitgebracht habe, alleine ausgelöffet: In Ermangelung passender Bleie hatte er am Ende der Schnur ein Vorhängeschloss von ca. 400g befestigt, daran 20 cm Rosendraht und daran einen ca. 1/0er Drilling zusätzlich noch ein Blatt eines ausrangierten Blinkers zum Locken an einen Seitenarm am Rosendraht. An den Drilling kam die Hälfte eines 20 cm Barsches. Ich dachte nur: Der schießt mit Kanonen auf Spatzen, das kann nichts bringen. Aber bevor wir die erste Dose Bier aufgemacht hatten, zog er eine Quappe von ca. 80-90 cm an Land. Kurz danach wurde meine Rutenspitze nervös, nach dem Anschlag hatte ich einen ähnlichen Brummer. So haben wir in ca. 2 Stunden etwa 15 Quappen gefangen. Dann riss Urbans System ab und wir ließen es gut sein, er hatte ja kein Vorhängeschloss mehr.
Einige Tage später kaufte ich mir im Höljesladen das dickste Vorhängeschoss, um Urbans nicht zu versenken und beschloss einen auf Brutalo zu machen. Und siehe da es ging wieder Schlag auf Schlag. Dann kam die Überraschung: Eine der Quappen hatte zwei Vorhängeschlösser aus dem Maul hängen. Ich dachte, das kann doch nicht Urbans sein, aber doch, als wir uns wieder trafen, passte sein Schlüssel, diesen Fang begossen wir dann erst einmal.
Die Quappen sind dort im März gerade fertig mit Laichen, aber treten noch in größeren Trupps auf und haben ganz schön Hunger. Leider sind sie aber teilweise von Läusen befallen oder haben degenerierte Lebern, woher das kommt wissen die Einheimischen auch nicht, eigentlich ist der Klarälv extrem sauber. 
Jedenfalls macht es dort dolle Spaß und die Süßwasserdorsche sind ja auch extrem lecker.
Ich freue mich schon auf den übernächsten März, nächstes Jahr wird es leider nichts.

Bis denne

Matze


----------



## nordman (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

gaedda fiskare, du bist verhaftet!!!


he hecht angler, endlich habe ich mal einen angler vom klaraelven gefunden! ich brauche infos! sach ma wo du fischst. hast du ne unterkunft? ich will es wissen! und bestimmt nicht nur ich...

|wavey: gruss, der nordman aus dem ganz hohen norden!


----------



## Gädda fiskare (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

Moin nordmann,

ich liebe die Freiheit, treibe mich deshalb gerne in den fast unendlichen Weiten Süd-Darlanas und Nord-Värmlands rum und lasse mich nicht verhaften!!!
Trotzdem einige Infos:
- Unterkunft absolut privat bei guten Freunden
- Angeln je nach Jahreszeit in allen der über 40 freigegebenen Gewässer vom kleinen Bach mit leckrem Bäcköring über Seen diverser Größen bis zum Klarälv.
Der Höljesjön ist im Winter mit dem Auto befahrbar. Mit normalen PKW kein Problem, mit meinem Brummer (2,3t Leergewicht hab ich es ein mal versucht, bin auch zurückgekommen, aber es hat teilweise heftig geknirscht und man konnte merken wie sich das Eis bewegte) bin ich da vorsichtig und schnalle lieber die Langlaufskier unter, um meine Stellen zu erreichen. Ich habe mit dem Eisbohrer jedenfalls am gleichen Tag Eisdicken von 15 - 50 cm festgestellt. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich nur den Spuren der Einheimischen folgen! Gut sind die Stellen mit Einfüssen ab einer Wassertiefe von 3 - 5 m. Gute Barsche und auch Hechte sind möglich. Im Klarälv sollte man tiefe und ruhigere Stellen suchen.

Hej då

Matze


----------



## nordman (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

hei gaedda fiskare!

nee, das mit dem verhaften war ja nicht boese gemeint. bin ja nur froh, erst mal jemanden mit klaraelv erfahrung getroffen zu haben. insbesondere interessiert mich, wo am klaraelven du fischst.

die grossen quappen dort sind uebrigens fische, die aus dem vaenern zum laichen aufsteigen.

gruss, nordman#6


----------



## Gädda fiskare (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

nordmann,

ich angel im Bereich der Erlaubniskarte Höljes, d.h. von der Norwegischen Grenze bis zum Bereich Sysslebäck.

Eine gute Anzahl wird vom Vänern kommen, aber im Sommer kann man da (natürlich unter erschwerten Bedingungen) auch Quappen fangen, es gibt da auch genügend standorttreue Quappen.

Matze


----------



## nordman (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

danke dir!

das klingt sehr gut, zumal ich in der gegend auch privat unterkommen koennte.
vielleicht probiere ich das diesen winter mal

gruss, nordman#6 #6 #6


----------



## Basti 88 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*



			
				Gädda fiskare schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> in Deutschland habe ich noch keine Quappe gefangen, habe aber die "Superfänge" in den Angelzeitschriften belächelt, nachdem ich seit einigen Jahren regelmäßig im März an den Klarälv fahre.
> 
> Matze


Hallo Matze|wavey: 



Ich habe deinen Beitrag gelesen und war begeistert.

Nun möchte ich im März zum Klarälv fahren müsste aber noch einiges wissen.

Ist es dort erlaubt zu Zelten?

Wo bekomme ich die Angelberechtigung ?

Wie heißt der Ort der am nächsten von deinem Angelplatz entfernt ist? (wegen der Rutenplanung)


----------



## Gädda fiskare (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

Moin Basti 88,


ich glaube Du warst im März noch nicht in dieser Gegend!!!
Zelten ist überall in Schweden gemäß Jedermannsrecht für eine Nacht erlaubt, aber Du musst schon ein ganz schönes Hartei sein, wenn Du da Zelten willst. Ich selber habe im März da Tagestemperaturen von bis zu MINUS 25°C erlebt, in der Nacht habe ich nicht gemessen.... Es kann aber auch Tage mit +Graden geben, meine Freunde haben aber auch von -40°c im März erzählt. Mit dem Zelt würde ich es daher für ungemütlich halten. Ich habe mein Auto mit Zusatzbatterie, Standheizung und Unimog-Startpiloteanlage ausgerüstet, um da nicht hängen zu bleiben....
Höljes ist der Ort, von dem aus ich immer starte. Dort gibt es einen Campingplatz, der zu der Zeit aber geschlossen hat, deshalb bleiben Dir nur Novasol und ähnliche, die aber im Vergleich zum Zelten richtig Geld kosten.
Ich hoffe Du findest eine warme Übernachtungsmöglichkeit.

Hej då

Matze


----------



## Gädda fiskare (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

Ach ja,

Angelberechtigung gibt es im Höljesladen, der jeden Tag geöffnet ist, auf dem Campingplatz und im Zieharmonikamann (Touristenbüro). Das Touristenbüro ist aber wegen Geldmangels nur sporadisch besetzt.

Hej då

Matze


----------



## Basti 88 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

Hallo 

Es gibt aber keine Temperaturen wo man nicht Zelten kann nur unpassende Kleidung.
Also Zelten ist frei.Danke für deinen Tipp mit der zusatzbaterie.


----------



## Basti 88 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

Weist du zufällig was die Karten kosten ?


----------



## Gädda fiskare (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

250 SEK (ca. 25€) kostet die Jahreskarte, kürzere Karten habe ich dort vor ca. 7 Jahren das letzte Mal geholt, aber keine Ahnung mehr, was die gekostet haben. Der Spruch mit der falschen Bekleidung bzw. Ausrüstung gilt bis 10 oder 15° minus, danach ist eine teure Expeditionsausrüstung notwendig! Beim Eisangeln kühlst Dü wegen des Windes mit jeder Kleidung auf die Dauer aus und wenn Du Dich ne Woche nur im Zelt mit Benzinkocher (Gaskocher kriegst Du wegen des fehlenden Druckes nicht mehr an) aufwärmen kannst, wirst Du die Woche mit Sicherheit nicht überstehen. In meiner "Jugend" war ich auch nicht zimperlich, habe öfter auf diversen Motorradtreffen oder im Urlaub bis - 15° im Zelt gepennt, aber nur ein langes Wochenende und das hat wirklich gereicht! Wenn das eben keine Sprücheklopferei, sondern Dein Ernst war, riskirst Du Dein Leben!!! Wenn Dir kalt wird, wirst Du müde und wachst nicht mehr auf!!! Wenn Du hier noch von Quappenfängen berichten willst, überdenke Deine Zelterei!
Ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber Zelten bei den Bedingungen in der Gegend ist Selbstmord!


----------



## Gädda fiskare (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

Noch etwas, um Fehleinschätzungen vorzubeugen: 

Wenn Du an ein schönes großes warmes Lagerfeuer denkst, schlag Dir das aus dem Kopf. Bäume fällen ist verboten und im März liegt in der Regel so reichlich Schnee dort, dass Du kaum was brennbares finden wirst. Wenn Du jetzt denkst: Dann fahre ich eben etwas in die Wildnis und haue da ein paar Bäume um, scheitert es, wenn du keinen Geländewagen mit MT-Bereifung hast, weil die Schotterpisten dort bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nicht freigeschoben werden und der Schnee knietief oder tiefer ist. Ich habe einen höher gelegten Geländewagen und erreiche auch nicht jedes Jahr die Stellen, die ich gerne beangeln möchte, oft ist der Einsatz der Winde erforderlich, um den Rückzug zu retten.


----------



## norgepeitscher (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

brrrrrrr!!!willst du wirklich bei solchen temperaturen da oben zelten??ich bin sicher nicht so sonderlich zimperlich,aber ich denke gädda hat recht.das ist für länger als mal ne nacht der blanke wahnsinn!!
es wird sich doch sicher ne preiswerte alternative für eine feste behausung finden,oder!!|schlaf:


----------



## nordman (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

ich denke auch, guenstiger waere es, nach einer huette in der naehe zu suchen. ich bin da an etwas dran, nur etwas geduld...


----------



## Basti 88 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

Nordman das hört sich gut an 



Aber wen es nicht anders geht würde ich auch Zelten.

Ein Freund will die Planung übernehmen und brauch von mir alle Details die ich von euch bekommen kann.

Gädda und Nordman ich bin euch echt dankbar für eure Hilfe.



Gädda: ist es den immer so kalt oder gehst du jetzt vom schlimmsten Fall aus?

Ich hatte mir gedacht das wen es so kalt ist wie du es sagst, wir mit 6 Leuten in drei Zelten (also zwei pro Zelt) unsere Zelte mit Gasflaschen eine 20L pro Zelt für drei tage Dauerbeheizen und dann würde die Gasflasche mit beheizt werden.

Und das zelt ist immer warm. Rund um die Uhr. Und reichen müsste das Gas auch.


----------



## nordman (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

das mit dem temperaturen kann ich dir auch beantworten: das ist nur im schlimmsten fall so. aber es ist dann noch winter. definitiv.


----------



## Basti 88 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem temperaturen kann ich dir auch beantworten: das ist nur im schlimmsten fall so. aber es ist dann noch winter. definitiv.


Was meinst du dazu könnte das Klappen ? unsere Zelte mit Gasflaschen eine 20L pro Zelt für drei tage Dauerbeheizen und dann würde die Gasflasche mit beheizt werden.


----------



## nordman (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

ehrlich: ich wuerde es nicht machen. lieber mit nem womo oder einer huette. und da laesst sich vielleicht etwas machen.


----------



## Basti 88 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

Das wäre echt Super.


----------



## norgepeitscher (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

sag mal basti,von schweden mal abgesehen--kann man eigentlich in brb havel auch quappen fangen?hier bei uns mündet die dosse in die havel und im mündungsbereich kann man hier und da eine erwischen.jetzt um die jahreswende wollte ich mal probieren.


----------



## Gädda fiskare (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

Moin Basti,

ich war schon oft im März da oben, und die Temperaturen von denen ich geschrieben habe solltest Du als Mittelmaß und nicht als Extrem einkalkulieren. Ich hatte dort im März auch schon Tauwetter, aber auch immer - 20°C dabei und laut der Einheimischen kann es (wenn auch selten) noch 20° kälter werden. Wenn Ihr da tatsächlich zelten wollt halte ich die ganze Aktion für ein gewagtes Glücksspiel.

Hej då

Matze


----------



## Basti 88 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

norgepeitscher vbmenu_register("postmenu_573391", true); 
Na ja Ich hörte schon drei mal in den letzten 4Wochen das von Zanderanglern mit Gummifisch Quappen von 55 bis 68 cm gefangen wurden. Aber immer nur Einzelfänge.

Ich kenne noch eine gute stelle an der Havel wo jedes Jahr gute Quappen raus kommen bis 70cm aber dort ist Nachtangeln verboten und ich habe die Karte nicht um die erste Abendstunde zu fischen.

Zur Dosse fährt ein Freund immer zum Quappenfischen aber der hat bis jetzt nicht so gut gefangen.



Wenn du Interesse hast können wir ja mal zur Elbe eventuell. auch zur Oder.

Im ersten Wochenende im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Basti 88 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*



			
				Gädda fiskare schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Basti,
> 
> ich war schon oft im März da oben, und die Temperaturen von denen ich geschrieben habe solltest Du als Mittelmaß und nicht als Extrem einkalkulieren. Ich hatte dort im März auch schon Tauwetter, aber auch immer - 20°C dabei und laut der Einheimischen kann es (wenn auch selten) noch 20° kälter werden. Wenn Ihr da tatsächlich zelten wollt halte ich die ganze Aktion für ein gewagtes Glücksspiel.
> 
> ...


Moin Matze 

Finde ich in ordnung von dir das du dir solche Sorgen machst.

Ich werde alle Tipps beherzigen die ich von euch bekommen kann aber fahren möchte ich unbedingt.


----------



## zandertod (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Quappen in Schweden*

Moin

Das Thema ist ja nun schon ein paar Tage alt,ich würde es aber trotzdem  gern wieder aufgreifen. Ist von den hier Beteiligten hier noch jemand  aktiv und hat neue Erkenntnisse? Ich würde mir gern die Zeit nehmen und  dort hoch fahren zum Quappenangeln, wäre also über weitere Tipps  dankbar. 

Gruss


----------



## MikeHawk (25. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hole das Thema mal wieder hoch. Für mich geht's Anfang Juni an das Gewässersystem oberhalb des Vänern

Ich würde gerne 1-2 Nächte investieren und es auf Quappe versuchen.
Nun frage ich mich generell ob es um diese Jahreszeit überhaupt Sinn macht und wenn, welche Stellen erfolgsversprechend sind.

Das Gebiet bietet verschiedenste Konstellation, welche ich für Quappen als Interessant einstufe:
Stillwasser 7-10m tief
Stillwasser 15-25m tief
Fließwasser 2-5m tief
Fließwasser 5-9m tief

Welche dieser Möglichkeiten würdet ihr für Quappen am interessantesten halten?


----------



## arcidosso (3. März 2019)

Hej Mike,

ich habe diese Fische einmal (!) im Asnen gefangen. Es war im Sommer  während des Nachtangelns auf Aal. Die Ruten waren auch auf Aale ausgerichtet,bestückt mit Köderfischchen ( auf Grund). In dieser Nacht habe ich fünf Quappen gezogen. Dies alles innerhalb einer Stunde. Die Größen waren überschaubar,in der Erinnerung waren alle jeweils um die 40 ( keine Anglerzentimeter ). Deren Kampfkraft war überschaubar. Sie durften alle wieder schwimmen.
Wie man bewusst fangfähig auf Quappen geht, das weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie sich dieser Fisch im freien Wasser bemerkbar macht.  Auch später , bei gleicher Technik, habe ich  niemals wieder einen  Kontakt zu diesen Fischen gehabt.
Ich denke, zum Fang von Fischen benötigt man schon Glück. Zum Fang von Quappen schon besonders viel Glück. Es sind dann eher Beifänge,mehr nicht.


----------



## MikeHawk (4. März 2019)

Verrückt... danke für deine Antwort


----------

